# Machrihanish Dunes Sunday 30th Sept



## thecraw (Sep 19, 2012)

Need one body to play at Machrihanish Dunes on Sunday 30th September. 

1030-1100 tee off. Cost is dirt cheap and travel will be Â£10. Leaving from the phoenix in Linwood at 0730. If your interested please PM me. 11 confirmed

Me
Valentino
Farneyman
AMcC
Scott1505
Algar5
Bomber


plus 4 others.

One required to make up 3 x 4 balls. 

It'll be golf, head back down to Tarbert after for food and down the road for the singles.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 19, 2012)

Deal of the year for anyone who is debating it. Even for the bus ride alone...


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2012)

Greig has put his wife in her place and committed.

Top bloke mate


:thup:

Hope your black eye was worth it.


:swing:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Greig has put his wife in her place and committed.

Top bloke mate


:thup:

Hope your black eye was worth it.


:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Ha, luckily a wife that plays golf is a handy thing sometimes. Apart from wanting to play as well she realised that it's a deal and a half. Is there tee times sorted or is that a wait and see?


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Ha, luckily a wife that plays golf is a handy thing sometimes. Apart from wanting to play as well she realised that it's a deal and a half. Is there tee times sorted or is that a wait and see?
		
Click to expand...


Your game 3 


thecraw
greiginFife
Scott1505
Colin Mac Snr


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 20, 2012)

Well I must say I am looking forward to the course and the golf, I am also glad that Big Val has offered to give me a lift down rather than spending a few hours in a bus with you window lickers:ears:


----------



## Val (Sep 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well I must say I am looking forward to the course and the golf, I am also glad that Big Val has offered to give me a lift down rather than spending a few hours in a bus with you window lickers:ears:
		
Click to expand...

Glad to help, at least If I drive rather than you there is 2 bonuses

1 - My life is in my own hands at my speed

2 - I can see the actual road clearly on the journey rather than through my fingers at Mach 2

As for your bus comment I couldnt possibly add to that :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2012)

Windae licking is great fun, especially when you add a bit of windowlene for a giggle.

Anyway we're glad your not in the bus your an anti-social chunt and we can all talk about the leg end that is bomber!

Val is always welcome in the bus!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 20, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Well I must say I am looking forward to the course and the golf, I am also glad that Big Val has offered to give me a lift down rather than spending a few hours in a bus with you window lickers:ears:
		
Click to expand...

I might be a window licker but... wait, what was the question?... 

Looking forward to a good day's golf, will reserve comment on the company until afterward...:ears:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 20, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Windae licking is great fun, especially when you add a bit of windowlene for a giggle.

Anyway we're glad your not in the bus your an anti-social chunt and we can all talk about the leg end that is bomber!

Val is always welcome in the bus!
		
Click to expand...


Yep I can just see it now, the wee yella bus pulls up and the windae's on the bus have all been licked clean of windolene and then out clambers the Clampits with the bright pastel shirts and tartan troosers on then the man in fluorecent green last to exit cos he wants to lick one more windae.:whoo:

Are you boys bringing your clubs or are you just going to use your Banjo's


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 20, 2012)

What's the rest of the draw for this or is that a secret in case whoever gets drawn with me pulls out?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey you could be right about it being a secret, even I am starting to worry about what I may have let myself in for. Playing golf with a load of windae lickers is new for me


----------



## thecraw (Sep 20, 2012)

Game 1

Chopper Harris
Davie Brown
Colin MacDonald Jnr
Calum McKirdy

Game 2

Fabian Greenman
Val
Alan Russell
Alan McCaw

Game 3

Colin MacDonald Snr
Greig
Scott Aikman
Me


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 20, 2012)

Looking good I seem to have missed getting landed with the Chompers, I hope that is just the groups and not the batting order on the tee.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Game 1

Chopper Harris (5)
Davie Brown (8)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (4)
Calum McKirdy (5)


Game 2

Fabian Greenan (13)
Val (15)
Alan Russell (8)
Alan McCaw (16)

Game 3

Colin MacDonald Snr (10)
Greig (11)
Scott Aikman (15)
Me (25)


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 24, 2012)

Looking forward to this more than the Ryder Cup...


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Looking forward to this more than the Ryder Cup...
		
Click to expand...

Yep I must admit I am looking forward to this but feel I will always be looking back, at you looking for your ball........


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



Game 1

Chopper Harris (5)
Davie Brown (8)
Colin MacDonald Jnr (4)
Calum McKirdy (5)


Game 2

Fabian Greenan (13)
Val (15)
Alan Russell (8)
Alan McCaw (16)

Game 3

Colin MacDonald Snr (10)
Greig (11)
Scott Aikman (15)
Me (25)

Click to expand...


Crawford, don't hold back take you full allowance, 28 shots and if you are using the same make of clubs as Lee Westwood you can have a few extra shots.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Crawford, don't hold back take you full allowance, 28 shots and if you are using the same make of clubs as Lee Westwood you can have a few extra shots.
		
Click to expand...


:cheers:


I see myself more in the Louis Oosthuizen camp.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			:cheers:


I see myself more in the Louis Oosthuizen camp.
		
Click to expand...



Hmmmmm.

Okay now the handicaps have been published I fancy a team bet, what about you lot are you up for a wee wager?

Crawford, do you want the 25 shots you have marked next to your name:rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yep I must admit I am looking forward to this but feel I will always be looking back, at you looking for your ball........
		
Click to expand...

 You won't be looking back...you will be looking forward at far your group have drove the ball by you ...lol


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm in the process of a grip change so I reckon I could take you with 5 shots!


ne:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			You won't be looking back...you will be looking forward at far your group have drove the ball by you ...lol
		
Click to expand...

I don't mind that at all, after all it's a team game is in not.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I'm in the process of a grip change so I reckon I could take you with 5 shots!


ne:
		
Click to expand...

Funny I am sure I heard that old story the last time we played.

So what are we playing for, shall we have a wee side bet between the 2 off us.

I bet Fabian has them green troser on and big Val has a green top on


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Funny I am sure I heard that old story the last time we played.

So what are we playing for, shall we have a wee side bet between the 2 off us.

I bet Fabian has them green troser on and big Val has a green top on

Click to expand...

I will put money on you wearing powder blue.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			I will put money on you wearing powder blue.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the same as baby blue?


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Is that the same as baby blue?
		
Click to expand...

Royal Blue:thup:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 24, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Royal Blue:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hun blue, newco blue!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 24, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Hun blue, newco blue!
		
Click to expand...

Is there any other colour of Blue


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

*UPDATED DRAW SINCE SAM IS SCARED TO PLAY INDIVIDUAL STABLEFORD.


*Game 1

 Chopper Harris (5)
 Davie Brown (8)
 Colin MacDonald Snr (10)
 Alan McCaw (16)


 Game 2

Colin MacDonald Jnr (4)
 Fabian Greenan (13)
 Martin Clarke (15)
 Alan Russell (8)

Game 3

 Calum McKirdy (5)
 Greig Mitchell (11)
 Scott Aikman (15)
 Crawford Kilpatrick (6)


A fair and even spread of handicaps. Good luck team Chopper Harris your coming last I can feel it in my bones. Even with my grip changes and occasional block coming from the grip change I'm confident of stuffing team number 1!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



*UPDATED DRAW SINCE SAM IS SCARED TO PLAY INDIVIDUAL STABLEFORD.


*Game 1

 Chopper Harris (5)
 Davie Brown (8)
 Colin MacDonald Snr (10)
 Alan McCaw (16)


 Game 2

Colin MacDonald Jnr (4)
 Fabian Greenan (13)
 Martin Clarke (15)
 Alan Russell (8)

Game 3

 Calum McKirdy (5)
 Greig Mitchell (11)
 Scott Aikman (15)
 Crawford Kilpatrick (6)


A fair and even spread of handicaps. Good luck team Chopper Harris your coming last I can feel it in my bones. Even with my grip changes and occasional block coming from the grip change I'm confident of stuffing team number 1![/QUOTE

Bring it on old boy, the first sign of a worried man changing the teams....lol
Not sure about Thecraw seem more like your a Chicken )
		
Click to expand...


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

If you want your cake and eat it your dealing with the wrong man!

You wanted team not individual and you also want 4 single figure handicaps in your 4 baw! 


Even spread, two single figure handicaps per 4 ball. Jobsagoodun!


:rofl::thup:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			If you want your cake and eat it your dealing with the wrong man!

You wanted team not individual and you also want 4 single figure handicaps in your 4 baw! 


Even spread, two single figure handicaps per 4 ball. Jobsagoodun!


:rofl::thup:
		
Click to expand...

You picked the teams both times, like I said I am just happy to be mixing with such esteemed company and will go with the flow, so if you feel the need to switch them again to suit your needs then fill your boots up)


Just don't put me in the same team as you.......


----------



## thecraw (Sep 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			You picked the teams both times, like I said I am just happy to be mixing with such esteemed company and will go with the flow, so if you feel the need to switch them again to suit your needs then fill your boots up)


Just don't put me in the same team as you.......
		
Click to expand...

Christ, there was never any chance of that I want to win - not be handicapped!!!


:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Christ, there was never any chance of that I want to win - not be handicapped!!!


:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Lol........

Better leave your clubs in the bus, infact you'd be better staying in the bus and licking the windae's clean.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 25, 2012)

Glad to see the strengths still in middle game...


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Glad to see the strengths still in middle game...
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I half expect you boys to challenge but think the winning groups will be the same as the draw Craw has posted.

:cheers:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 25, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Yeh I half expect you boys to challenge but think the winning groups will be the same as the draw Craw has posted.

:cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Is that the first draw or the last draw Crawford made to give you early boys a chance ;-))


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Is that the first draw or the last draw Crawford made to give you early boys a chance ;-))
		
Click to expand...

TBH he has changed it that many times already we can't be sure it won't change again:rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm not even sure if it's the Dunes we are playing now either lol


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 25, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I'm not even sure if it's the Dunes we are playing now either lol
		
Click to expand...


TBH am not sure he knows either:rofl:

He is a sandwich short of a picnic...........


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks like the waterproofs will need to be in the bag for Sunday. Not looking too clever at all.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 26, 2012)

I am sure a bit of rain and a light breeze will not spoil the day.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2012)

Where are you guys looking?


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...lf-club.html?date=2012-09-30&type=uk#forecast


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 26, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Where are you guys looking?


http://www.latestgolfweather.com/co...lf-club.html?date=2012-09-30&type=uk#forecast

Click to expand...

Looking good, nothing wrong with a little rain and a wee breeze


----------



## thecraw (Sep 26, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Looking good, nothing wrong with a little rain and a wee breeze
		
Click to expand...


Exactly!

:thup:


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2012)

Was looking on Accuweather. Got it spot on for Crail.

Crawford, travel arrangements sorted with Alan, leaving here at 6.15 so should get to Linwood in plenty of time.


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 26, 2012)

GreiginFife said:



			Was looking on Accuweather. Got it spot on for Crail.

Crawford, travel arrangements sorted with Alan, leaving here at 6.15 so should get to Linwood in plenty of time.
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget your shoes this time...lol


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 26, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Dont forget your shoes this time...lol
		
Click to expand...

Good point Fabian, will make surecthey go in the bag thd night before. Not making that mistake again :thup:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2012)

The course is now available to download for sky caddies. Not sure how long its been on it for. 3 more sleeps!!!


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 27, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			The course is now available to download for sky caddies. Not sure how long its been on it for. 3 more sleeps!!!
		
Click to expand...

Already waaayy ahead of you my good man. Downloaded it last week when I got the green light.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2012)

It has been on Skycaddie for two years you ****!


Its that advanced my Skycaddie is already at the course!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Val (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			It has been on Skycaddie for two years you ****!


Its that advanced my Skycaddie is already at the course!!!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Lying next the bunker on the 12th :rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Lying next the bunker on the 12th :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Nope!

In the dormy house waiting for me to pick it up. It was handed in and Keith very kindly picked it up for me and it'll be waiting for my arrival!


:swing:


----------



## Val (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Nope!

In the dormy house waiting for me to pick it up. It was handed in and Keith very kindly picked it up for me and it'll be waiting for my arrival!


:swing:
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm, thats what your telling us.

Anyway, which English golfer are you picking on tonight


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			nope!

In the dormy house waiting for me to pick it up. It was handed in and keith very kindly picked it up for me and it'll be waiting for my arrival!


:swing:
		
Click to expand...

what about the dozen balls you lost did anybody hand them in.........


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 27, 2012)

Can't wait to get on the bus first and sit beside you the whole way Crawford...if only to keep a hand on the handbrake to make sure it's working ok.


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Can't wait to get on the bus first and sit beside you the whole way Crawford...if only to keep a hand on the handbrake to make sure it's working ok.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be in the back as Davie and I as drivers will be up front. Your more than welcome to keep me company from Irvine to Paisley they yer oot and into the back with the dogs!


NO TROLLEYS ON THE BUS. ABSOLUTELY NO ROOM. YOU CAN HIRE AT MACH DUNES IF YOUR NOT FIT ENOUGH TO CARRY FOR 18 HOLES!!!!


----------



## bigslice (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You'll be in the back as Davie and I as drivers will be up front. Your more than welcome to keep me company from Irvine to Paisley they yer oot and into the back with the dogs!


NO TROLLEYS ON THE BUS. ABSOLUTELY NO ROOM. YOU CAN HIRE AT MACH DUNES IF YOUR NOT FIT ENOUGH TO CARRY FOR 18 HOLES!!!!
		
Click to expand...

lol if only he had kept the stowamatic green bag strap


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			You'll be in the back as Davie and I as drivers will be up front. Your more than welcome to keep me company from Irvine to Paisley they yer oot and into the back with the dogs!


NO TROLLEYS ON THE BUS. ABSOLUTELY NO ROOM. YOU CAN HIRE AT MACH DUNES IF YOUR NOT FIT ENOUGH TO CARRY FOR 18 HOLES!!!!
		
Click to expand...

So what your saying is he will be in the back with the rest of the windae lickers:rofl:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 27, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			So what your saying is he will be in the back with the rest of the windae lickers:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

He's the chief windae licker and moony expert! Just hope he wipes properly!


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 27, 2012)

thecraw said:



			He's the chief windae licker and moony expert! Just hope he wipes properly!
		
Click to expand...

I just hope it's only the Windae's he licks:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Forecast is getting better just hope my golf does the same:whoo:


----------



## thecraw (Sep 29, 2012)

Weather is looking good, if a little tricky tomorrow safe journey Val & Sam.


All the lads in the bus take your prayer mats, rosary beads or bible and pray to God for a safe uneventful journey, Thecraw is only taxi driver for the return.


----------



## AMcC (Sep 29, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Weather is looking good, if a little tricky tomorrow safe journey Val & Sam.


All the lads in the bus take your prayer mats, rosary beads or bible and pray to God for a safe uneventful journey, Thecraw is only taxi driver for the return.
		
Click to expand...

Who is driving on the way there then ? Not Fabian I hope ;-)


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Who is driving on the way there then ? Not Fabian I hope ;-)
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm hoping aswell...


----------



## AMcC (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			That's what I'm hoping aswell...
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean you are jusT about to head to the pub for a quick one or two before closing time ;-)


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

AMcC said:



			Does that mean you are jusT about to head to the pub for a quick one or two before closing time ;-)
		
Click to expand...

Just the twelve cans on the couch tonight, mentally preparing for tomorrows big game. Taking it easy for a change.


----------



## AMcC (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just the twelve cans on the couch tonight, mentally preparing for tomorrows big game. Taking it easy for a change.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see you are cutting back ;-)


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just the twelve cans on the couch tonight, mentally preparing for tomorrows big game. Taking it easy for a change.
		
Click to expand...


Aye 12 can of Skol:whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

Just after changing over to my carry bag for tomorrow and I have no faith in my game with the number of balls I have loaded up on... How many lost baws will there be tomorrow?


----------



## AMcC (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just after changing over to my carry bag for tomorrow and I have no faith in my game with the number of balls I have loaded up on... How many lost baws will there be tomorrow?
		
Click to expand...

Think it could be more than a few


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Not liking the sound of this, I only carry 3 balls.

Should I pack an extra one just in case.......


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a couple of spare dunlops in my bag you can have. Crawford says you use them.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			I have a couple of spare dunlops in my bag you can have. Crawford says you use them.
		
Click to expand...

Lol..... Keep them for him cos he will need them after he starts spraying the lady hybrids clubs all over the place.

Nothing worse than seeing a bloke take out a hybrid on a par 3, WTF is that all about eh....


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

Just make it 36 the mara cause there will be no golf worth viewing tomorrow the way this is going.


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Just make it 36 the mara cause there will be no golf worth viewing tomorrow the way this is going.
		
Click to expand...

If you go out with Crawford then am sure you will fit 36 into 18, well at least it will feel like it:whoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

It's gonna be a slow round anyway behind you ya big chopper lol


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			It's gonna be a slow round anyway behind you ya big chopper lol
		
Click to expand...


Eh comin from you ya Digger, Am sure I will have a few pint down me before you Chompers get inoo:


----------



## Farneyman (Sep 29, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Eh comin from you ya Digger, Am sure I will have a few pint down me before you Chompers get inoo:
		
Click to expand...

Remember to let the games play through when your hacking about the rough looking for your lost drives lol


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 29, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Remember to let the games play through when your hacking about the rough looking for your lost drives lol
		
Click to expand...

Let you through with your shovels and spades, I don't think so:rofl:


----------



## Bomber69 (Sep 30, 2012)

Looks rather bleak out there heavy rain and strong winds, ffs


----------



## CMAC (Sep 30, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Looks rather bleak out there heavy rain and strong winds, ffs
		
Click to expand...

It's battering my windows, however, sky news weather said it will be lovely west coast by noon onwards, have a great day fellas!


----------



## Val (Sep 30, 2012)

Weather was spot all be it a tad windy. Great day, cheers for the efforts again Crawford


----------



## thecraw (Oct 1, 2012)

Great day out really enjoyed it. 

Course is coming along nicely and company was good. Another couple of seasons to bed in and that course should be excellent. The newly laid greens are starting to knit and come together. Looking forward to my next visit already.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 1, 2012)

Another great day at the Dunes. Really liking this course a lot. Is truly is a tough test of the game. Now if only I can remember how to download photos to the forum. Especially the one where one of our members, who is really from the dark side, was a full fairway off line. Not only did he miss his own fairway but he also missed the fairway I was on aswell lol. He was at least bubba off line. 

Winning the team game was also sweet although nobody seems to have mentioned it so far...thanks again Crawford.


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 1, 2012)

Valentino with an easy bunker shot...







Valentino trying to stop himself sliding down a dune.







Believe it or not the ball is still...







That's more like it Valentino!







Sheer class.







Bomber the chopping digger on the right hand side of the wrong fairway. He must have used a wrong marker post or something lol


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Cheers for that Fabian, knob :rofl:


----------



## Farneyman (Oct 1, 2012)

There was more chance of Bomber hitting a fairway than you getting that out in one lol don't worry I won't mention the order you wanted to play the back nine in...We would still be there going round and round and round lol


----------



## Val (Oct 1, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			There was more chance of Bomber hitting a fairway than you getting that out in one lol don't worry I won't mention the order you wanted to play the back nine in...We would still be there going round and round and round lol
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted a few more holes


----------



## Bomber69 (Oct 1, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Valentino with an easy bunker shot...







Valentino trying to stop himself sliding down a dune.







Believe it or not the ball is still...







That's more like it Valentino!







Sheer class.







Bomber the chopping digger on the right hand side of the wrong fairway. He must have used a wrong marker post or something lol






Click to expand...

Just looking for the best approach shot to the green, even made par. I seen you digging your way about in parts


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bomber69 said:



			Just looking for the best approach shot to the green, even made par. I seen you digging your way about in parts
		
Click to expand...

how many 2 shot pen did you give yourself Val, i can see at least 2


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			how many 2 shot pen did you give yourself Val, i can see at least 2 

Click to expand...

Explain them and i'll tell you if your right


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks fantastic!

And I'll stop complaining about the Gainsborough bunkers after seeing that, Val! Yuch!


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 2, 2012)

Valentino said:



			Explain them and i'll tell you if your right 

Click to expand...

building a stance and testing the surface. prob grounding the club as well


----------



## Val (Oct 2, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			building a stance and testing the surface. prob grounding the club as well

Click to expand...

Didn't ground the club for definate, couldn't build a stance or test because I couldn't feckin get there


----------

